# exporter les musiques de l'iPod



## ginor34 (29 Octobre 2007)

Salut
Je desire connaitre un logiciel gratuit qui me permette d'exporter mes musiques de l'iPod
merci


----------



## elKBron (29 Octobre 2007)

tu auras plus de chance sur ce forum ci


----------



## whereismymind (29 Octobre 2007)

ginor34 a dit:


> Salut
> Je desire connaitre un logiciel gratuit qui me permette d'exporter mes musiques de l'iPod
> merci



iPodDisk, gratos et efficace, tu peux naviguer dans ton iPod via le Finder comme si c'était un volume externe.


----------

